# Sad, sad story of long-time Uber drivers: no sympathy



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

"I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."

I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.

You knew this all along. You should have gotten a real job. Uber is meant to be temporary and part-time. Not a career!!

In fact, it is people like you who depress our pay!! If Uber had fewer drivers, they'd be forced to compensate us better. Supply and demand.

Go cry a handful to someone else!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Wow. Why so angry? You don’t know people circumstances. Have a nice day .


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

America is the land of opportunity and anybody with any motivation and some brains can make something of themselves. If your looking to blame somebody, look in the mirror.
#freemarketcapitalismisthebestpathtoprosperity


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.
> 
> ...


Correction, when I applied 5years ago Uber promoted driving was a full time career. I never drove full time and still made 1000 a week. 
Uber deceived everyone by hiring in abundance and then began cutting rates, to add insult to injury Uber then began a campaign of deactivating drivers unjustly.
I ended driving in December 2019, Uber served its purpose for me, but many drivers need this job because they have family obligations, medical issues, or are older without any possibility of being hired elsewhere.
Why are you still driving, since you feel rideshare is beneath you.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I drive for trips and vacations. Is that beneath me? Drivers do this job for various reasons. Why do you drive Uber/Lyft?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Yeah, Uber has diminishing returns after x amount of hours or miles per week. It's important people realize that. I do fine as I have 2 incomes so I can sit on my butt if I choose, but others are not so lucky. Especially with how slow it's been lately, I would be living out of my car if I only did Uber. It really does work best if you drive sparingly and peak at the right times.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Drivers would make more money if there were no other drivers.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.
> 
> ...


Slow your roll Honky. You're acting the fool right now.


----------



## MrsCaLi (May 31, 2016)

Im a full time student.
This is the only job that pays my bills seeing as my family disowned me. 
you need to see the bigger picture.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

MrsCaLi said:


> Im a full time student.
> This is the only job that pays my bills seeing as my family disowned me.
> you need to see the bigger picture.


I applaud you for that.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Drivers would make more money if there were no other drivers.


But you'll be so lonely &#128539;


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Correction, when I applied 5years ago Uber promoted driving was a full time career. I never drove full time and still made 1000 a week.
> Uber deceived everyone by hiring in abundance and then began cutting rates, to add insult to injury Uber then began a campaign of deactivating drivers unjustly.
> I ended driving in December 2019, Uber served its purpose for me, but many drivers need this job because they have family obligations, medical issues, or are older without any possibility of being hired elsewhere.
> Why are you still driving, since you feel rideshare is beneath you.


My God, man. "Uber promoted driving was a full time career..." - OK, and?

People have free will. No one from uber puts a gun to a driver's head every morning and says "drive or die". No one from uber told an immigrant with 4 children and an 8th grade education to buy a 2018 car for rideshare.

I know uber is a sleazy corp, but let's call a spade a spade. If a driver put all his eggs in this one basket (rideshare), and the basket broke and the eggs cracked, that's on him (or her or they/them).


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Do u feel better now? So, at least u state doing RS part-time is ok. I was worried. 🤔😳🙄


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Correction, when I applied 5years ago Uber promoted driving was a full time career. I never drove full time and still made 1000 a week.
> Uber deceived everyone by hiring in abundance and then began cutting rates, to add insult to injury Uber then began a campaign of deactivating drivers unjustly.
> I ended driving in December 2019, Uber served its purpose for me, but many drivers need this job because they have family obligations, medical issues, or are older without any possibility of being hired elsewhere.
> Why are you still driving, since you feel rideshare is beneath you.


I agree, and you have a good point insofar as those drivers who started back then are concerned. But those rates dropped over 4 years ago now. AFAIK most drivers currently active on UP, signed up after that, when rates were already low. And even the ones who are still driving from 2014/15, have had four plus years to look for something else. So I'd assume most of them are still driving because they want to, or at least they view it as better than other options they have. Not saying I agree with the OP's assesment, but they do have a point.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

100,000 miles after 5 years....
That would be a miracle of miracles....

I’d expect closer to 300,000


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I did like 5k in 4 months very very pt, tho.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I think you need to get laid. :roflmao:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.
> 
> ...


Spot on. &#128077;



WNYuber said:


> America is the land of opportunity and anybody with any motivation and some brains can make something of themselves. If your looking to blame somebody, look in the mirror.
> #freemarketcapitalismisthebestpathtoprosperity


Sounds like Larry Kudlow! LOVE IT! ♥



peteyvavs said:


> In honky's case she couldn't hold another job, she watches too much porn and stains the seats wherever she sits.


Loved the OP's attitude. Particularly, watching others cringe when hearing the truth.

Who cares what Uber sold this as? Smart business I say. Knew within a week, of driving Uber, that it would NEVER work fulltime. Not by a long shot. Basic math.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Correction, when I applied 5years ago Uber promoted driving was a full time career. I never drove full time and still made 1000 a week.
> Uber deceived everyone by hiring in abundance and then began cutting rates, to add insult to injury Uber then began a campaign of deactivating drivers unjustly.
> I ended driving in December 2019, Uber served its purpose for me, but many drivers need this job because they have family obligations, medical issues, or are older without any possibility of being hired elsewhere.
> Why are you still driving, since you feel rideshare is beneath you.


That's when we were still stealing surge money from passengers
.

People drive Uber because they are unskilled, can't pass a drug test for a regular job.... Can't stand a boss...retired and trying not to spend saved money, a bit too crazy to do 9 to. 5. And mostly, independence for less money is better than more money in an office.

You choose.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Your list seems short of options?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I drive for trips and vacations. Is that beneath me? Drivers do this job for various reasons. Why do you drive Uber/Lyft?


You were not being replied to.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I drive for trips and vacations. Is that beneath me? Drivers do this job for various reasons. Why do you drive Uber/Lyft?


I don't any more.
I _used_ to drive Uber, and saw after the first week that this was not going to be a long term thing. They fire too many drivers too easily ... and, I will suggest that a pax to find a safe quiet place to go **** off way too quickly ... and _that_ is a bad combination.

I only drove during airport ride time ... going to work time, coming home from work time. Going to dinner and theater with spouse time. I didn't pick up in the hood, or at WalMart, or colleges, or schools. Why? Because _those_ people are not _my_ kind of people. 
I wanted to have contact with people who could do me some good. 
You can't help me homefry? GTFO of my car. I don't really need your $4 fare, and I sure won't beg for your $1 tip. 
I would give a thirty second summary of my resume, then ask if they knew of any positions that I may be qualified for. It was part of the price of the ride - in lieu of a tip. 
I'd get two or three leads a week. One would be good .. it was just a matter of time.
Eventually it worked. I actually turned down two before I took the one I am at now.
Good pay. Good working conditions.

I hope I never have to go back to Uber.

I used Uber.
I didn't let Uber use ME.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Your list seems short of options?


Feel free to add, I didn't want to bore people.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

I’m sorry but if you bought ubers koolaid saying that this a full time career, that is truly your fault. Corporations are always looking out for number 1, once they built up their driver base and their brand, you had to see the writing on the wall. There is one thing I always say to my friends that are really happy in their jobs, you can be happy today but never pass on a really good opportunity because you may love your job and the people you work with but things change very quickly and it always comes down to numbers. There is no loyalty anymore, you can give your life to a job but they won’t be afraid to ax you the minute the numbers don’t add up.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm sure glad I figured out how to make $500 per week by submitting fake cleaning charges. That paid for my IT Security schooling.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Nightrider82 said:


> I'm sorry but if you bought ubers koolaid saying that this a full time career, that is truly your fault. Corporations are always looking out for number 1, once they built up their driver base and their brand, you had to see the writing on the wall. There is one thing I always say to my friends that are really happy in their jobs, you can be happy today but never pass on a really good opportunity because you may love your job and the people you work with but things change very quickly and it always comes down to numbers. There is no loyalty anymore, you can give your life to a job but they won't be afraid to ax you the minute the numbers don't add up.


I'm out until tourist season
If i feel lile it.

Uber is a hard full time living.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I do this part time to supplement the family income while I take care of my aging mother. The flexibility is ideal for me. And it's a stress reliever. When she's gone I'll go out and get a regular full time job with benefits again.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.
> 
> ...


yes very sweet...where did you become so sweet? charm school?.....being mean is the easiest thing to do...sorry you are so miserable....


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.
> 
> ...


Ok then, how is this? "I've driven Uber since 2015 and I have little savings, little retirement, and my car has 99,000 miles."

Feel better now? :biggrin:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Last Ant Standing said:


> Please do explain. What do you do when you watch porn? How do you feel, etc..


Notta my problem. &#128526;


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

So you're complaining about people who are complaining ...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Syn said:


> So you're complaining about people who are complaining ...


Notta my problem 
&#128526;


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.
> 
> ...


How long have you been driving? Some folks are still doing fairly well, but i think everyone can see it gets harder as time goes by.

Do you dish at the McDonalds too, letting the people there doing honest work for $9/hr know their job is a dead end?

These days there aren't tons of jobs offering what you might consider a "future". Even many tech jobs are losing ground to automation, or just hiring practices and HR policies that put older, more skilled workers at a disadvantage.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> America is the land of opportunity


This is so true. I have verified this first-handed. My current job did not make me to feel regret in any part for moving to this country. What could be better than getting paid more and having a much higher quality of life? Where there is a will, there is a way. I do marvel all for you here to have the autonomy to pursuit for happiness through the career of your choice. It is considered in theory, illegal for me working in a different room other than the designated ones as permitted by my visa; let alone finding another job without approval by the US embassy. In this context, I am glad that to be defined as an independent contractor instead of an employee of Uber.



rkozy said:


> I'm sure glad I figured out how to make $500 per week by submitting fake cleaning charges. That paid for my IT Security schooling.


I guess you don't mean it, right? Although it sounds like a brilliant area having 0 expense and doing 0 wear to your car, it is a fraud. Uber may find out some day if you submit such 'receipts' too often.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.
> 
> ...


WHOA- WTF? In one of those mood swings again?


----------



## Zoomzoom321 (Jan 10, 2020)

WNYuber said:


> America is the land of opportunity and anybody with any motivation and some brains can make something of themselves. If your looking to blame somebody, look in the mirror.
> #freemarketcapitalismisthebestpathtoprosperity


LOL keep telling yourself that. America is an oligarchy


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.


If you're so tired of hearing this crap here's the response that your fellow shills love to spout...

If you don't like "hearing" it then quit coming here. No one is forcing you to come here and listen to it.


HonkyTonk said:


> Uber is meant to be temporary and part-time. Not a career!!


A vastly overused myth that's been debunked on many occasions on this website.

Without full time drivers you wouldn't have this job because Uber would be out of business.

Uber used to heavily recruit full timers with ads on Craigslist, billboards, the backs of busses, radio ads,etc.

Not only did Travis promote rideshare as a good paying full time job, he also encouraged drivers to invest in rental fleets. The disastrous pay cuts of 2014-15 ruined the fleet market and resulted in repos and bankruptcies.

Uber was forced to pay a $20 million judgement for inflating full time earnings in their ads.


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

Anything you can do that only requires a clean background check and a decent car is obviously not a career. It’s not even a job. 
You should be able to see that for yourself, regardless of what Uber says.

This movement of drivers trying to force Uber into making driving a full time job is really pitiful, and if successful, will ruin what little is still worthwhile about the gig. You wonder why Uber hates it’s drivers? Look no further than the parasites who got AB5 going.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I agree, and you have a good point insofar as those drivers who started back then are concerned. But those rates dropped over 4 years ago now. AFAIK most drivers currently active on UP, signed up after that, when rates were already low. And even the ones who are still driving from 2014/15, have had four plus years to look for something else. So I'd assume most of them are still driving because they want to, or at least they view it as better than other options they have. Not saying I agree with the OP's assesment, but they do have a point.


You've used this same argument before, and it's as faulty this time as it was the last time.

You make it sound as if Uber drivers are turning down $200 million contract offers from the Nats to drive for Uber.

The vast majority of drivers are Third World immigrants from impovershed countries. Many of them have limited English and/or job skills.

Let's assume for the sake of this discussion that they chose rideshare because it was better than other options they had. So what?

For the poor immigrants who worked in filthy and dangerous sweat shops in the days before Workers Comp and OSHA, their jobs were the "better" option to starvation and homelessness for their families.

In the cases of Uber and the sweatshop owners, both took unethical advantage of their workers' situation and exploited it for all it was worth.

Once the immigrants discover that 1970s pay rates aren't enough to support their families, 97% of them quit in less than a year. The problem for the drivers is that for every driver who quits, another recent immigrant signs up to take their place.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

rkozy said:


> I'm sure glad I figured out how to make $500 per week by submitting fake cleaning charges. That paid for my IT Security schooling.


If true, hope you're caught. Then deactivated, jailed and made to pay back every cent!


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

the level of negative judgement in this thread is appalling. does the OP get some sort of sick satisfaction in criticising others choices? there is a level of presumption that is disturbing and it is yet another example of how the negative nature of the job itself emboldens people to be criticle and judgemental. you dont know why a person does what they do and neither do i. and to constantly badger people for voiceing their displeasure is not an invitation to crucify them for their lives. its pretty clear that some people here have an agenda that has nothing to do with the purpose of this room and would be pleased to show you the door. But,since that is unlikely,remember this ,to all of those who work hard and struggle from time to time. The people who come here and post these things have some serious emotional issues and i would ask you to swim past the hook and pay attention to those who understand and deal with challenges on a daily basis,unlike the OP who clearly has a well adjusted happy life and contributes nothing but positive energy (rolls eyes)......yes we like to have fun here and there is a kinship amongst our ranks but sometimes people take rude assumptions and turn them into an unncessary lambasting. it is neither funny nor is it productive.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> You've used this same argument before, and it's as faulty this time as it was the last time.
> 
> You make it sound as if Uber drivers are turning down $200 million contract offers from the Nats to drive for Uber.
> 
> ...


Firstly, the OP was discussing drivers on this board and their complaints. I don't deny at all that there are drivers who are unaware of how little they are making, or feel that the amount is high compared to their countries of origin. But the OP was discussing the complaining drivers here, who are obviously aware of, and bothered about, the rates.

Secondly, the analogy to sweatshops is faulty. At that time, the people working in those places had no other choices. Similar to certain third world countries today. But we are talking mainly about the USA here. And I assume that most of the complaining drivers here, feel that other low skilled jobs available in the US are much better than rideshare (otherwise why would they be singling out and complaining about rideshare). If that's the case, then there must be plenty of other choices around, compared to the time of sweatshops.

Again, if someone is stuck doing ride share till they find something else, then nobody would look at it as strange that they continue doing a job they view so badly. But looking around the board, it seems that plenty of the drivers complaining are quite content to carry on doing rideshare, without actively pursuing other options. Even though the impression is that they view most other jobs as better.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I don't any more.
> I _used_ to drive Uber, and saw after the first week that this was not going to be a long term thing. They fire too many drivers too easily ... and, I will suggest that a pax to find a safe quiet place to go @@@@ off way too quickly ... and _that_ is a bad combination.
> 
> I only drove during airport ride time ... going to work time, coming home from work time. Going to dinner and theater with spouse time. I didn't pick up in the hood, or at WalMart, or colleges, or schools. Why? Because _those_ people are not _my_ kind of people.
> ...


College students are not your kind of people? And what's 'homefry'? A small child? Some kind of chicken recipe?


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

It's funny, and I laugh, when people attack me, rather than addressing the substance of my statement.

Drivers who whine, yet continue to drive! Again, I laugh.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> College students are not your kind of people? And what's 'homefry'? A small child? Some kind of chicken recipe?


College students are considered a mixed bag or even not worth the risk at all by many drivers, on account of them being grown up children with limited income.

Of course, the culture also assumes that the college educated are some of the better customers, so those 4-10 years of education must be doing something right, on average.

My college never taught me what a "home fry" is. I wonder if I should seek a refund.



HonkyTonk said:


> It's funny, and I laugh, when people attack me, rather than addressing the substance of my statement.


It is because you are abrasive and intentionally provocative. I am not into the ad hominem attacks. But yes, it is funny. I laugh when people insult me too.

As far as the substance of your statement, different people react to the gig economy in different ways. I am tolerant of people who complain and still do the gig because that is their burden and not mine. That is a lot harder to do than to find the gig easy and to make it work without much complaint.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

100k miles in 5+ years? Those aren't nearly enough miles for serious driving. I do that many miles in 14 months.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Here's my idea why so many people seem to complain, but carry on driving. I believe they're addicted to the time flexibility (and maybe randomness) of gig apps, even though they feel the pay is too low. This keeps them from seeking other jobs, which may be better paid, but have fixed hours, boss to deal with, etc.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> serious driving.


Part-timers aren't serious?


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

I’m confused. Every job field has people who complain but keep working or finding other jobs. This is nothing new.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Here's my idea why so many people seem to complain, but carry on driving. I believe they're addicted to the time flexibility (and maybe randomness) of gig apps, even though they feel the pay is too low. This keeps them from seeking other jobs, which may be better paid, but have fixed hours, boss to deal with, etc.


Nailed it. Plus, it's fairly effortless and requires minimal skill. You can be morbidly obese or have a physical disability or a 7th grade education and drive for rideshare. And, many drivers see only the dollar signs at the end of their shift, not the total operating costs.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Oh and it's also funny when people blame the immigrants for their low pay. Yet they continue to drive :roflmao:


----------



## Last Ant Standing (Jan 14, 2020)

Karen Stein said:


> 100k miles in 5+ years? Those aren't nearly enough miles for serious driving. I do that many miles in 14 months.


If you are driving full time 8 hours a day, 6 days a week, you are loooking at the following.

1 day - 250 miles
6 days - 1500 miles a week
1 month - 6000 miles
1 year - 72000 miles


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Sometimes I watched by myself and sometimes with him. I am skinny enough to perform some of the positions . I am a big fan of the &#128069; and 69. And protein .


whoa ....all minors must now leave the room lol


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I drive for trips and vacations. Is that beneath me? Drivers do this job for various reasons. Why do you drive Uber/Lyft?


Paid for my books


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> the level of negative judgement in this thread is appalling. does the OP get some sort of sick satisfaction in criticising others choices? there is a level of presumption that is disturbing and it is yet another example of how the negative nature of the job itself emboldens people to be criticle and judgemental. you dont know why a person does what they do and neither do i. and to constantly badger people for voiceing their displeasure is not an invitation to crucify them for their lives. its pretty clear that some people here have an agenda that has nothing to do with the purpose of this room and would be pleased to show you the door. But,since that is unlikely,remember this ,to all of those who work hard and struggle from time to time. The people who come here and post these things have some serious emotional issues and i would ask you to swim past the hook and pay attention to those who understand and deal with challenges on a daily basis,unlike the OP who clearly has a well adjusted happy life and contributes nothing but positive energy (rolls eyes)......yes we like to have fun here and there is a kinship amongst our ranks but sometimes people take rude assumptions and turn them into an unncessary lambasting. it is neither funny nor is it productive.


Great points. Those who need to belittle others are clearly missing something in their lives. This OP isn't the first to degrade full-timers here. It's sad how our society has become so mean.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Oh and it's also funny when people blame the immigrants for their low pay. Yet they continue to drive :roflmao:


"Blame the immigrants" is another overused cliche that's designed to stifle debate.

The "blame" rests with the US govt for allowing excess numbers of Third World immigrants into this country, not the immigrants themselves.

If I was a Third World immigrant and I had the opportunity to emigrate here I'd grab it. Anyone with half a brain would.

It's the job of our govt to put the interests of Americans FIRST, and letting in too many poor immigrants hurts the working class.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.
> 
> ...


You have to understand though when people started back then it was much better than it is now. They trusted Uber and what Uber did was make the deal worse for them continually every couple months until we have what we have today.

Also some people are in very bad situations. They thought they would be making double what they are now (and they may have once been making that) and are now stuck with this high loan payment. They might be older with little chance to go back to school or retrain. Maybe they also have other physical or mental disabilities.

I mean I am kind of with you: I've been telling newbies here for years to not trust them and be weary and most have called me "negative" or said something like "Then quit get a real job but don't stay here talking bad about the company!" but then eventually they see it for themselves and either disappear or start saying the same things I do. At the same time though, I realize we are all human. These drivers are still the victims and the companies are still the predators.

PS- My car has about 120k on it. But it's a Toyota so that is very different than having a Chrysler with that many miles. It is very well maintained so I honestly expect to get 200k out of it. I'm getting out though and only drive part time. I went back to school and am getting some IT certifications. BTW if anyone out there is looking for a way to get out, is into IT, and wants some advice on getting some IT certifications and where to start: feel free to hit me up by private message. I'm happy to help because well I'm basically you! lol


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> the level of negative judgement in this thread is appalling. does the OP get some sort of sick satisfaction in criticising others choices? there is a level of presumption that is disturbing and it is yet another example of how the negative nature of the job itself emboldens people to be criticle and judgemental. you dont know why a person does what they do and neither do i. and to constantly badger people for voiceing their displeasure is not an invitation to crucify them for their lives. its pretty clear that some people here have an agenda that has nothing to do with the purpose of this room and would be pleased to show you the door. But,since that is unlikely,remember this ,to all of those who work hard and struggle from time to time. The people who come here and post these things have some serious emotional issues and i would ask you to swim past the hook and pay attention to those who understand and deal with challenges on a daily basis,unlike the OP who clearly has a well adjusted happy life and contributes nothing but positive energy (rolls eyes)......yes we like to have fun here and there is a kinship amongst our ranks but sometimes people take rude assumptions and turn them into an unncessary lambasting. it is neither funny nor is it productive.





Invisible said:


> Great points. Those who need to belittle others are clearly missing something in their lives. This OP isn't the first to degrade full-timers here. It's sad how our society has become so mean.


I agree. Its exactly why threads like this should never be taken seriously and should always devolve into off topic anarchy


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Firstly, the OP was discussing drivers on this board and their complaints. I don't deny at all that there are drivers who are unaware of how little they are making, or feel that the amount is high compared to their countries of origin. But the OP was discussing the complaining drivers here, who are obviously aware of, and bothered about, the rates.
> 
> Secondly, the analogy to sweatshops is faulty. At that time, the people working in those places had no other choices. Similar to certain third world countries today. But we are talking mainly about the USA here. And I assume that most of the complaining drivers here, feel that other low skilled jobs available in the US are much better than rideshare (otherwise why would they be singling out and complaining about rideshare). If that's the case, then there must be plenty of other choices around, compared to the time of sweatshops.
> 
> Again, if someone is stuck doing ride share till they find something else, then nobody would look at it as strange that they continue doing a job they view so badly. But looking around the board, the impression seems to be, that plenty of the complaining drivers are quite content to carry on doing rideshare, without actively pursuing other options. Even though the impression is, that they view most other available jobs as better.





reg barclay said:


> Firstly, the OP was discussing drivers on this board and their complaints. I don't deny at all that there are drivers who are unaware of how little they are making, or feel that the amount is high compared to their countries of origin. But the OP was discussing the complaining drivers here, who are obviously aware of, and bothered about, the rates.
> 
> Secondly, the analogy to sweatshops is faulty. At that time, the people working in those places had no other choices. Similar to certain third world countries today. But we are talking mainly about the USA here. And I assume that most of the complaining drivers here, feel that other low skilled jobs available in the US are much better than rideshare (otherwise why would they be singling out and complaining about rideshare). If that's the case, then there must be plenty of other choices around, compared to the time of sweatshops.
> 
> Again, if someone is stuck doing ride share till they find something else, then nobody would look at it as strange that they continue doing a job they view so badly. But looking around the board, the impression seems to be, that plenty of the complaining drivers are quite content to carry on doing rideshare, without actively pursuing other options. Even though the impression is, that they view most other available jobs as better.


The OP is full of bullshit.

First, there's hardly any drivers from 2014 left, and most of them have enough experience and have enough competence to not be in the situation she described.

The need for flexible hours is the main reason I and other "complainers" are still doing this despite the bad pay. I'm competent enough at this job that I'm able to make tolerable income (an average $15-$17 per hour gross).

You like to talk about "choices"and "options". The fact that I "choose" to continue doing this job instead of another "option" in no way shape or form precludes me or anyone else from speaking up about the bad pay and poor overall treatment of the drivers. That's what the entire labor movement has been about, which is fighting for better pay and working conditions instead of cutting and running.

My points comparing Uber with sweatshops stand. Both Uber and the sweatshops take/took unethical advantage of their workers, especially ones whose options are limited, and the recently arrived Third World immigrants who make up the bulk of drivers are in that category.

For people like me, it isn't the job of rideshare that's the problem, it's the evil people who have been running this business that's the problem.

If Richard Branson owned Uber, this discussion wouldn't be taking place. His philosophy is to treat his workers with respect.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Wow. Why so angry? You don't know people circumstances. Have a nice day .


yeah no kidding. for real.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> The fact that I "choose" to continue doing this job instead of another "option" in no way shape or form precludes me or anyone else from speaking up about the bad pay or the poor overall treatment of the drivers.


Never said it did. Just find it strange that someone would continue to do a job they view so badly, if other similar level jobs are better.



Nats121 said:


> That's what the entire labor movement has been about, which is fighting for better pay and working conditions instead of cutting and running.


You could join those movements and support them while doing something else if the job is so bad. Then return to ridesharing if and when conditions improve.

You make it sound like these drivers have been working in some local production plant for 30 years, now conditions have worsened, but they're sticking it out from principle, and protesting till conditions get better. Most of the drivers here started relatively recently. And if they carry on driving after realizing what it's really like, that's more likely because they don't view it quite as terribly as they make out, not because of altruistic principles or some sense of community loyalty.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Never said it did. Just find it strange that someone would continue to do a job they view so badly if other similar level jobs are better.


Your hostile comments such as telling compaining posters they should quit makes that very point loud and clear.


reg barclay said:


> You could join those movements and support them while doing something else if the job is so bad. Then return to ridesharing if and when conditions improve.


That's a stupid statement.

I've already stated why I'm still doing this job and I'm not gonna rehash it.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Your hostile comments such as telling compaining posters they should quit makes that very point loud and clear.
> 
> That's a stupid statement.
> 
> I've already stated why I'm still doing this job and I'm not gonna rehash it.


I never advised anyone to do anything. But please answer me honestly. Let's say you have a friend who signs up to a new gig app, mowing people's lawns for $20 an hour. Suddenly, the company drops rates drastically. Your friend comes to you every day, telling you how terrible the job is compared to other similar skilled jobs. What would you advise him. To keep doing the lawnmowing job indefinitely, in the hope that conditions may some day improve, or to start looking for something else?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> You make it sound like these drivers have been working in some local production plant for 30 years, now conditions have worsened, but they're sticking it out from principle, and protesting till conditions get better. Most of the drivers here started relatively recently. And if they carry on driving after realizing what it's really like, that's more likely because they don't view it quite as terribly as they make out, not because of altruistic principles or some sense of community loyalty.


You're repeating yourself by making the same point using different words.

Posters on sites like this are more competent than the average driver. The very fact they come here to learn makes them more determined than the average driver to make a go of this job, and the result is they make more money than the average driver.

And because posters on sites like this make more money than average drivers, they're likely to stick to this job longer.

Unless you can read minds, you don't know whether or not they view this job as terribly as they make out.

You've made it clear that the complaining pisses you off. Whether that's because you're a shill or a right-wing ideologue only you know for sure and you ain't telling us.



reg barclay said:


> I never advised anyone to do anything. But please answer me honestly. Let's say you have a friend who signs up to a new gig app, mowing people's lawns for $20 an hour. Suddenly, the company drops rates drastically. Your friend comes to you every day, telling you how terrible the job is compared to other similar skilled jobs. What would you advise him. To keep doing the lawnmowing job indefinitely, in the hope that conditions may some day improve, or to start looking for something else?


The difference between me telling him to quit and you telling him to quit is 180 degrees different.

If I tell him to quit it's because as a friend I care about his wellbeing and believe he'd better off working someplace else.

When you tell someone to quit it's out of hostility. For various possible reasons (shill, right-wing ideology) you don't like people complaining about Uber.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> You've made it clear that the complaining pisses you off. Whether that's because you're a shill or a right-wing ideologue only you know for sure and you ain't telling us.


Not a right wing ideologue or a shill. Just someone curious as to why people would continue doing something if it's as terrible as they make out, and other options exist. My guess, is that while they see it as flawed and in need of fixing, they don't view it quite as badly as their rhetoric suggests.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Not a right wing ideologue or a shill. Just someone curious as to why people would continue doing something if it's as terrible as they make out, and other options exist. My guess, is that while they see it as flawed and in need of fixing, they don't view it quite as badly as their rhetoric suggests.


I don't believe for a second that you're "curious" or that you find it "strange". You flatout don't like it.

The fact that a moderator for what's supposed to a DRIVERS' website sides with Uber against the drivers shows how far this site has fallen.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Paid for my books


We all know you sold drugs&#128514;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> I don't believe for a second that you're "curious" or that you find it "strange". You flatout don't like it.
> 
> The fact that a moderator for what's supposed to a DRIVERS' website sides with Uber against the drivers shows how far this site has fallen.


AFAIK the site is neither pro nor anti Uber. It's a site for any and all opinions.

Besides, I don't think anything I said was 'siding with Uber'. Siding with Uber would be saying how great and wonderful it is, and that all driver complaints are baseless. Something I don't think I've ever said here. You seem to be going with an 'anyone who isn't completely with us is against us' attitude.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

When I first started driving Uber it was great. You could easily make a quick hundred bucks in 3 or four hours. 

Over the years Uber kept dropping rates. On top of that the pax got worse and worse. From ghetto trash to spoiled a holes. The job became unbearable.

Now here in New Jersey they're going to force the drivers into the indignity of plastering your car wall to wall with Uber crap. And believe me the rates will keep dropping. 

Uber depends on people who are desperate. And yet I keep reading messages here on this board from people claiming to be making 30, 40, 50 bucks an hour. Pathetic. 

I stopped driving over a year ago.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> When I first started driving Uber it was great. You could easily make a quick hundred bucks in 3 or four hours.
> 
> Over the years Uber kept dropping rates. On top of that the pax got worse and worse. From ghetto trash to spoiled a holes. The job became unbearable.
> 
> ...


Why do people who dont drive anymore still comment on this board?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> AFAIK the site is neither pro nor anti Uber. It's a site for any and all opinions.


According to two different articles I've read about this site, one of which was from a London newspaper, this site was founded by a disgruntled Uber driver as a site for DRIVERS to vent, exchange tips, advocate, have some laughs, etc.

Just like you tried to do recently in another thread, you're trying to pivot the discussion as pro-Uber vs anti-Uber when it's actually driver vs Uber and whose side you're on, and you've taken Uber's side against the drivers on previous occasions.

One of your more egregious examples of taking Uber's side was recently when you laughably tried to convince the readers of this website that Uber's contract ultimatum was an agreement that the drivers gladly "agreed" to.

Preventing a driver from going online to work until they sign a contract is an "or else" ultimatum. It certainly isn't an agreement between "partners" as Uber like to call the drivers.

No negotiations took place, no input from the drivers took place, no give and take the way ballplayers and many other workers do when negotiating contracts. Nope, it was the same "our way or else you're fired" relationship the drivers have always had with these companies.

Not only does Uber refer to us as "partners", they like to call drivers "business owners". Yeah sure.

Your argument is the same type of laughable crap that the former Obama flunkie who's now chief legal council for Uber tries to peddle.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> According to two different articles I've read about this site, one of which was from a London newspaper, this site was founded by a disgruntled Uber driver as a site for DRIVERS to vent, exchange tips, advocate, have some laughs, etc.
> 
> Just like you tried to do recently in another thread, you're trying to pivot the discussion as pro-Uber vs anti-Uber when it's actually driver vs Uber and whose side you're on, and you've taken Uber's side against the drivers on previous occasions.
> 
> ...


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I drive for trips and vacations. Is that beneath me? Drivers do this job for various reasons. Why do you drive Uber/Lyft?


Cause I like S&M. I enjoy the abuse.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.
> 
> ...


Ur a bewb


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

This is back to being a pretty good thread


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Funny thing is, the OP had a valid point.

If someone is broke, and _whining about it in an internet forum_, he has definitely made some bad choices. Possibly, they need to be told and shown this.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.
> 
> ...


Uber is not a part time gig. Uber can not survive with part time drivers. 80% of Ubers work in its main markets is done by divers working upwards of 35 hours a week.
if Uber is meant to be a part time gig Uber were kind of stupid telling people they could earn 100k a year driving Uber and wearing a 29 million dollar fine for doing so. They would also look stupid paying marketing companies to put out false information about drivers earnings on various web sites with inflated figures for driver earnings. If Uber were a part time gig Uber would not have set up sub prime lease deals for drivers to get cars. Nor would they be looking at credit cards for drivers to have them go into debt and stay on the road to pay it off.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You've made it clear that the complaining pisses you off. Whether that's because you're a shill or a right-wing ideologue only you know for sure and you ain't telling us.


If @reg barclay is a shill for anything right-wing, then I must be a crypto-fascist. I've made similar arguments for drivers quitting and I am pretty socialist. Pragmatism vs. idealism. Both of these can exist in harmony.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mch said:


> We all know you sold drugs&#128514;


Shhhh, now what do you want, weed, coke, smack, meth, or some really great acid, scratch the acid you're are still having lucid flashbacks from a decade ago&#128514;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Shhhh, now what do you want, weed, coke, smack, meth, or some really great acid, scratch the acid you're are still having lucid flashbacks from a decade ago&#128514;


Man you could find some good customers on this thread&#128514;


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.
> 
> ...


why don't you new drivers quit instead? That would increase the availability of trips. We're keep busy and not have to worry or complain.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mch said:


> Man you could find some good customers on this thread&#128514;


What makes you think that I already haven't &#128541;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

mch said:


> Man you could find some good customers on this thread&#128514;


I don't need no drugs:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I don't need no drugs:


Your countryman


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

May H. said:


> why don't you new drivers quit instead? That would increase the availability of trips. We're keep busy and not have to worry or complain.


Most new drivers do quit within a few months. Mainly, because we realize this is not viable as a long-term, full-time career.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.
> 
> ...


"[Das Mitleiden] Es erhält, was zum Untergange reif ist... Mitleiden ist die _Praxis_ des Nihilismus."

--Nietzsche


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Blatherskite said:


> "[Das Mitleiden] Es erhält, was zum Untergange reif ist... Mitleiden ist die _Praxis_ des Nihilismus."
> 
> --Nietzsche


haha, hilarious!! You don't speak English!! And just today, I was defending immigrants against charges that they lower the wages for all of us. 
I have no idea what you wrote; I do not know Spanish. But that is rich.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> haha, hilarious!! You don't speak English!! And just today, I was defending immigrants against charges that they lower the wages for all of us.
> I have no idea what you wrote; I do not know Spanish. But that is rich.


Omg that is German and a quote from one of his german best writer. Jeez you are so ignorant.



HonkyTonk said:


> haha, hilarious!! You don't speak English!! And just today, I was defending immigrants against charges that they lower the wages for all of us.
> I have no idea what you wrote; I do not know Spanish. But that is rich.


*Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche* (/ˈniːtʃə,ˈniːtʃi/,[10][11] German: [ˈfʁiːdʁɪç ˈvɪlhɛlm ˈniːtʃə](listen) or [- ˈniːtsʃə];[12][13][14] 15 October 1844 - 25 August 1900) was a German philosopher, cultural critic, composer, poet, philologist, and Latin and Greek scholar whose work has exerted a profound influence on modern intellectual history


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> Most new drivers do quit within a few months. Mainly, because we


... are smarter than those who hang in and take that next ping.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> If @reg barclay is a shill for anything right-wing, then I must be a crypto-fascist. I've made similar arguments for drivers quitting and I am pretty socialist. Pragmatism vs. idealism. Both of these can exist in harmony.


I didn't say he was a shill for anything right-wing. I said he could be a shill for Uber. He could also simply have right-wing a outlook that views labor movements as communist. There's at least a few right-wingers on this website who like to throw around the words Marxist, communist, socialist, etc.

There's a variety of reasons posters side with Uber against the drivers.

As far as pragmatism is concerned, that's the pretext he's used before for telling drivers to quit.

I've asked several posters who attack drivers for complaining why they give a shit if a driver complains, and I've yet to get a straight answer from any of them.

There's no legitimate reason for a poster on this website, Youtube, Yahoo, or any website with a forum to object to someone complaining about Uber unless they have an ax to grind, and there's more than one possible type of ax including being employed by Uber as a shill to post on websites such as this.

Selling out to Uber crosses party and ideological lines. There are lefties such as Arianna Huffington who was a Travis asskisser, that clown who used to be an assistant attorney general under Obama as well as various conservative Republicans. Money attracts corrupt people accross the political spectrum.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Most new drivers do quit within a few months. Mainly, because we realize this is not viable as a long-term, full-time career.


You say "we" - are you saying you gave up at trying to be a driver?


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

I use Uber as an excuse to ignore the wife’s “to do list” and to pay for a few beers at the bar after a shift...nothing more


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Sad, sad story of a boring, played out, troll topic that's been done hundreds of times before. Yet still winds up going 5 pages🤮


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

mch said:


> Sad, sad story of a boring, played out, troll topic that's been done hundreds of times before. Yet still winds up going 5 pages&#129326;


Attention hoes always invoke the vastly overused term "troll" whenever their neurons are misfiring and they don't know what else to say.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> Attention hoes always invoke the vastly overused term "troll" whenever their neurons are misfiring and they don't know what else to say.


Step up your game Honky! You were way funnier the first time around. This thread is bush league! Im gonna re-read it later on to put me to sleep.

I partied my ass off when I was younger. My neurons are always misfiring!


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

mch said:


> Step up your game Honky! You were way funnier the first time around. This thread is bush league! Im gonna re-read it later on to put me to sleep.
> 
> I partied my ass off when I was younger. My neurons are always misfiring!


Bro, just invoke the tired "troll" appellation whenever you're too hungover for a legit reply. I hear you.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> Bro, just invoke the tired "troll" appellation whenever you're too hungover for a legit reply. I hear you.


Bring something fresh to the table. Like when you were talking about your phone at the airport. Now that shit had me cracking up&#128514;


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Wow! What a wonderful caring person you are.

Some people come from truly crappy situations like growing up in poverty with abusive parents. No one ever teaches them how important education is. Or maybe they have learning disabilities so they can’t get into college. It’s not easy to go out and get a high paying job without an education.

you never know what can happen in life. One moment life is good and you’re doing great. That could change in the blink of an eye and you could be down on your luck. Someone might say to you that they don’t feel sorry for you,


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.
> 
> ...


Everyone in their right mind knows UBER is a great PART TIME job.........nothing more ! You are young and are still on time to sell your car, get a regular job, do UBER part time on a low mileage certified pre owned car.(ideally Honda or Toyota) ......and do not let anyone mess with you or let you down, just be smart and do things the right way. Good luck from Miami!


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> Wow! What a wonderful caring person you are.
> 
> Some people come from truly crappy situations like growing up in poverty with abusive parents. No one ever teaches them how important education is. Or maybe they have learning disabilities so they can't get into college. It's not easy to go out and get a high paying job without an education.
> 
> you never know what can happen in life. One moment life is good and you're doing great. That could change in the blink of an eye and you could be down on your luck. Someone might say to you that they don't feel sorry for you,


I fell outta my seat, laughing at your post. Are you serious?? Are you serious?? Are you eff-ing serious??
How do people like you exist in our society?? Wow, you would excuse the least among us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

All this coming from someone who just posted asking how to get their rating up from a 3.88. Because everyone wants to get career advice from someone who is LITERALLY FAILING at it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> All this coming from someone who just posted asking how to get their rating up from a 3.88. Because everyone wants to get career advice from someone who is LITERALLY FAILING at it.


Don't pay her any mind.

Honky is "unique", one of a kind gem.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.
> 
> ...


"Knew this all along"? I drove in 2014. It was great. So how was someone to "know this all along"?

Anyone who did this full time since 2014 with the same car definitely has a lot more than 100,000 miles btw.



MrPincushion said:


> Anything you can do that only requires a clean background check and a decent car is obviously not a career. It's not even a job.


Many JOBS don't require those.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> Uber is not a part time gig. Uber can not survive with part time drivers. 80% of Ubers work in its main markets is done by divers working upwards of 35 hours a week.
> if Uber is meant to be a part time gig Uber were kind of stupid telling people they could earn 100k a year driving Uber and wearing a 29 million dollar fine for doing so. They would also look stupid paying marketing companies to put out false information about drivers earnings on various web sites with inflated figures for driver earnings. If Uber were a part time gig Uber would not have set up sub prime lease deals for drivers to get cars. Nor would they be looking at credit cards for drivers to have them go into debt and stay on the road to pay it off.


I don't think it is up to Uber to decide if this is full time or part time. This decision has to be made by a driver. Most drivers, over time, decide this gig is better as part time or quit completely. Most don't make it a year. Some people have realized they made a bad decision but continue to drive. They "vent" about this poor decision here. Some people accept the venting and some not so much.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I fell outta my seat, laughing at your post. Are you serious?? Are you serious?? Are you eff-ing serious??
> How do people like you exist in our society?? Wow, you would excuse the least among us!!!!!!!!!


I can't tell if you are just joking around or if you're serious. If these are your true feelings you would have been a perfect fit in the old Nazi Germany


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

don't feed the troll. they will go away.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Sometimes we’re there longer than we intend. I’m looking for a teaching job, so I need Uber to keep a roof over my head in the meantime.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

pateacher1326 said:


> Sometimes we're there longer than we intend. I'm looking for a teaching job, so I need Uber to keep a roof over my head in the meantime.


Is teaching job pay good? Ask Betsy Devos


----------



## Odin7676 (Mar 21, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> That's when we were still stealing surge money from passengers
> .
> 
> People drive Uber because they are unskilled, can't pass a drug test for a regular job.... Can't stand a boss...retired and trying not to spend saved money, a bit too crazy to do 9 to. 5. And mostly, independence for less money is better than more money in an office.
> ...


Finally the honest truth. Ii like working when I want and can afford too since have husband with 2 retirements. I do it so can be social as I live in the mountains. I have to drive 1.5 hrs. Just to get to a place to do UBER so I must love it alot. And I only work overnights around 11pm to 6am as I dont like traffic. Barely break even and sometimes lose money but for me as a retired medic ,getting pax home safe is my concern. Doing it in 2017 jeep


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Many JOBS don't require those.


Right. I wonder how many jobs (real job, like w2 income) there are out there that pay $10 an hour, and require you to bring your own equipment that may cost up to $30k, and insure it, and maintain it and depreciate it.
For ten bucks an hour.

Would you work at McDonalds if you had to bring your own commercial stove, hood and fire suppression system. And, maintain it and repair it. And, hey, they'll pay you ten bucks an hour. Deal?


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Teaching pays well in most urban areas. And since it’s state based, Betsy deVos can’t do a thing.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

pateacher1326 said:


> Teaching pays well in most urban areas. And since it's state based, Betsy deVos can't do a thing.


I taught computer hardware for 2 years, teaching pays 20 bucks an hour. That's it.
Workman's comp students suck.



Nightrider82 said:


> I'm sorry but if you bought ubers koolaid saying that this a full time career, that is truly your fault. Corporations are always looking out for number 1, once they built up their driver base and their brand, you had to see the writing on the wall. There is one thing I always say to my friends that are really happy in their jobs, you can be happy today but never pass on a really good opportunity because you may love your job and the people you work with but things change very quickly and it always comes down to numbers. There is no loyalty anymore, you can give your life to a job but they won't be afraid to ax you the minute the numbers don't add up.


We made a LOT of money in a very few hours.

At the time it worked. I Had just been laid off, and old. Uber was instant money, and not a little money. I always brought home a couple of hundred on weekdays, after expenses... but that was when the stealing was going on. Kalanik gleened 4 Billion dollars off the top.

We were making 80% of 7X surges.
That was pure theft.

Uber worked when we were ripping off drunks.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Sad. Very sad.

Everyone dances around the subject (U/L driving ain't worth squat, to use a Southern expression).

To avoid the subject, they attack viciously _an anonymous Internet poster_.

Sad. Very sad.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Sad. Very sad.
> 
> Everyone dances around the subject (U/L driving ain't worth squat, to use a Southern expression).
> 
> ...


How's everything going buddy?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> We made a LOT of money in a very few hours.
> 
> At the time it worked. I Had just been laid off, and old. Uber was instant money, and not a little money. I always brought home a couple of hundred on weekdays, after expenses... but that was when the stealing was going on. Kalanik gleened 4 Billion dollars off the top.
> 
> We were making 80% of 7X surges.


I remember those days.
I knew then that it couldn't last.
There was people making money off of attracting people to their link to get hooked up to Uber. When I signed up I got $1000 after completing 100 rides. That's it. The guy whose associate link I used got $500. 
EVERYbody made money.
Yea, when something like that comes along, you just gotta know it isn't going to last forever; might as well enjoy it while it lasts.

When I was young, I used to date this woman. She was something else. About six foot tall, legs up to here. Natural red hair, milk colored skin, green eyes. Intelligent and witty and classy. 
When she walked into a room, everyone looked. Half the room couldn't look away, the other half hated her. 
The whole time that we were all in love I knew ... it couldn't last. LoL. I am a Neanderthal. smh _WHAT_ was she thinking?
But, what the hell. 
Enjoy while it lasts. 
We did.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I remember those days.
> I knew then that it couldn't last.
> There was people making money off of attracting people to their link to get hooked up to Uber. When I signed up I got $1000 after completing 100 rides. That's it. The guy whose associate link I used got $500.
> EVERYbody made money.
> ...


It paid for a car, 2 nice vacations.

It started peatering out about the time I qualified for max Social Security payout. Didn't use my 401K.

All my vehicles were paid off..
No more need unless I want to.

It worked for me, at just the right time.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Sad. Very sad.
> 
> Everyone dances around the subject (U/L driving ain't worth squat, to use a Southern expression).
> 
> ...


If you drop the persona for a moment, people will react differently. I know we've joked a bit with one another (about personas, of all things), but if you're feeling bad, drop the mask for a second. I've done that with folks here.

Or keep on honking. Up to you! Have a good one. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> To avoid the subject, they attack viciously _an anonymous Internet poster_.


Don't play victim. You're obviously starved for attention. You've tried being sexually provocative. Now your kick is denigrating fellow drivers. Like a kid on a diving board... "Look at me, LOOK AT ME!"

You're bored but worse you're boring.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

pateacher1326 said:


> Teaching pays well in most urban areas. And since it's state based, Betsy deVos can't do a thing.


Yea, so is being a cop.
BOTH jobs I could never do.

I would be in jail within six months.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Everyone dances around the subject (U/L driving ain't worth squat, to use a Southern expression).


So say we all? (not)


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> You have to understand though when people started back then it was much better than it is now. They trusted Uber and what Uber did was make the deal worse for them continually every couple months until we have what we have today.
> 
> Also some people are in very bad situations. They thought they would be making double what they are now (and they may have once been making that) and are now stuck with this high loan payment. They might be older with little chance to go back to school or retrain. Maybe they also have other physical or mental disabilities.
> 
> ...


Were would I start to look into it


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

You're the same person crying about people sitting up front and moving your personal stuff.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.
> 
> ...


Absolutely!!

Imagine driving Über since 2014 and only covering 100,000 miles!

Sheesh!!! What a loser.

400,000 would be a bare minimum in that time.

.


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.
> 
> ...


What was on your resume when Uber hired you? Oh, that's right, you just sent your vehicle info and let them do a background check. So.....YOU'RE NOT AN EMPLOYEE. You merely qualified yourself to use their software platform; if the gig's not meeting your expectations, change your habits and quit waiting for someone to come to you. I average over 300 miles a weekend in the Pensacola area, and at times I make $1 an hour overall. Don't blame Uber for "paying" too many drivers, because the software only pays for the rides. With your attitude, perhaps you should go and GET A JOB!


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> .... it is people like you who depress our pay!!


Did this make sense to you while you were typing it?


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

First, I love when people attack the OP personally, and completely ignore the substance of the post.

Second, I took that quote nearly verbatum from an actual post here. "I've been driving since 2014, and I'm broke... yada yada..." I was mocking the attitude, people. The attitude!!


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> "I've driven Uber since 2014 and I have no savings, no retirement, and my car has 100,000 miles."
> 
> I am so tired of hearing that crap. If this is your story, it is YOUR fault and I have zero sympathy.
> 
> ...


I drove for uber and made over


peteyvavs said:


> Correction, when I applied 5years ago Uber promoted driving was a full time career. I never drove full time and still made 1000 a week.
> Uber deceived everyone by hiring in abundance and then began cutting rates, to add insult to injury Uber then began a campaign of deactivating drivers unjustly.
> I ended driving in December 2019, Uber served its purpose for me, but many drivers need this job because they have family obligations, medical issues, or are older without any possibility of being hired elsewhere.
> Why are you still driving, since you feel rideshare is beneath you.


I drove for uber for 5 years and had over 14,600 trips and maintaining a 4.92 rating, 98% acceptance rate and oneday uber deactivate my account on a false claim that were unconfirmed reports. The uber rideshare gig is not a secure job, you can be deactivate on customers who just want a credit or free rides by just making a false complaint.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Gman61 said:


> I drove for uber and made over
> 
> I drove for uber for 5 years and had over 14,600 trips and maintaining a 4.92 rating, 98% acceptance rate and oneday uber deactivate my account on a false claim that were unconfirmed reports. The uber rideshare gig is not a secure job, you can be deactivate on customers who just want a credit or free rides by just making a false complaint.


Don't believe that . Been driving Uber 3 1/2 years now . For 3-5 one stars. Never Been decrivated. From Uber . Got 5 1 * and yet still driving . You guys must have done something wrong


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

Uber and lyft are not secure gig jobs, enjoy it as long as you can. The more you drive the more your risk of being deactivated because of one or two complaints out of 14,000 of excellent reviews from those riders over the years you committed to them, they don't have your best interest. Good luck!!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Is teaching job pay good? Ask Betsy Devos


Not really..but you don't beat a car into the ground doing it.


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

$69,000 for 10 months teaching not bad for my wife


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

It all depends on location, cost of living, amount of time on the job, advanced degrees, unionized or not, etc. It sucks in a lot of places.


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Don't believe that . Been driving Uber 3 1/2 years now . For 3-5 one stars. Never Been decrivated. From Uber . Got 5 1 * and yet still driving . You guys must have done something wrong


You must lying about your rating, unless uber got you in a area where there's no drivers and they need you to run your car in the ground. No reason to lie , it's not that serious unless you need the gig job , that's not my case , uber have a no tolerant policy and all a customer have to do is make a false complaint two times no matter how many rides of excellent rate you have.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> It's funny, and I laugh, when people attack me, rather than addressing the substance of my statement.
> 
> Drivers who whine, yet continue to drive! Again, I laugh.


A lot of people with all types of jobs complain about work
I'm a full time driver making plenty of money and am happy as a lark &#128578;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Gman61 said:


> You must lying about your rating, unless uber got you in a area where there's no drivers and they need you to run your car in the ground. No reason to lie , it's not that serious unless you need the gig job , that's not my case , uber have a no tolerant policy and all a customer have to do is make a false complaint two times no matter how many rides of excellent rate you have.


I drive in the DMV AREA. . Make good money and I don't lie.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Everyone's circumstance is individual to them. I have been on both sides of this coin. I have driven part and full time. Moreso on the part time side. When I had to drive full time, it did not stop me from looking for work, but bills had to get paid and I needed to live somewhere.

I am a very happy and content part time driver. I don't necessarily show sympathy to full time drivers, who are struggling to make it, but they do have my empathy. A little understanding and compassion goes a far way. Illustrating both makes one a better person.



MrsCaLi said:


> Im a full time student.
> This is the only job that pays my bills seeing as my family disowned me.
> you need to see the bigger picture.


My apologies about your family.


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I drive in the DMV AREA. . Make good money and I don't lie.


I didn't either, this is what happen to me. So how come you said something else may have happen? It doesn't make sense to me either to be deactivated with such a excellent reviews and rate.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Gman61 said:


> I didn't either, this is what happen to me. So how come you said something else may have happen? It doesn't make sense to me either to be deactivated with such a excellent reviews and rate.


It's hard to believe . Something must have happened for Uber to deactivated a driver.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I do this part time, I have a real job that pays well. I've been doing this since 2015 and if you don't think you can keep A great rating, I disagree.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> A lot of people with all types of jobs complain about work
> I'm a full time driver making plenty of money and am happy as a lark &#128578;


What is a lark? Are they always happy? Don't they ever get grumpy?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

As a full-time driver, who has vented about the struggle ad nauseam over in the Dallas forum, I have accepted that I will have as hard time pulling myself up by my bootstraps if I'm only ever wearing Margaritaville brand flip flops.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> Yeah, Uber has diminishing returns after x amount of hours or miles per week. It's important people realize that. I do fine as I have 2 incomes so I can sit on my butt if I choose, but others are not so lucky. Especially with how slow it's been lately, I would be living out of my car if I only did Uber. It really does work best if you drive sparingly and peak at the right times.


Actually, driving only at peak can cause you to owe the IRS and big. 
Because if you can't deduct adequate mileage to zero out your income you also have to pay self employment taxes as well as your SS & Medicare contributions.


----------



## Canaddar (Oct 3, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> My God, man. "Uber promoted driving was a full time career..." - OK, and?
> 
> People have free will. No one from uber puts a gun to a driver's head every morning and says "drive or die". No one from uber told an immigrant with 4 children and an 8th grade education to buy a 2018 car for rideshare.
> 
> I know uber is a sleazy corp, but let's call a spade a spade. If a driver put all his eggs in this one basket (rideshare), and the basket broke and the eggs cracked, that's on him (or her or they/them).


You could really say that about any job at all........Joe went to work for GM and GM went bankrupt, now Joe has no job and that is on him and I have no sympathy for him because he had all of his eggs in one basket! (sounds kind of silly when you see it that way, doesn't it?)


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Canaddar said:


> You could really say that about any job at all........Joe went to work for GM and GM went bankrupt, now Joe has no job and that is on him and I have no sympathy for him because he had all of his eggs in one basket! (sounds kind of silly when you see it that way, doesn't it?)


Someone put a gun to Joe's head and forced him to walk into the GM plant? Do you have any video?


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> What is a lark? Are they always happy? Don't they ever get grumpy?





Legalizeit0 said:


> I do this part time, I have a real job that pays well. I've been doing this since 2015 and if you don't think you can keep A great rating, I disagree.
> View attachment 417692





ColonyMark said:


> What is a lark? Are they always happy? Don't they ever get grumpy?





Legalizeit0 said:


> I do this part time, I have a real job that pays well. I've been doing this since 2015 and if you don't think you can keep A great rating, I disagree.
> View attachment 417692


Here's mines and I did more trips and maintaining those rates . You only did less than 2000



Legalizeit0 said:


> I do this part time, I have a real job that pays well. I've been doing this since 2015 and if you don't think you can keep A great rating, I disagree.
> View attachment 417692


Congratulations on your small number of trips to maintain your rating.. here's mines over 5 years and over 14,500 trips and maintaining great reviews and rate, still got deactivated on false claims that was unconfirmed


----------

